# Anyone used coco fibre panels as backgrounds?



## lee-ellam (Oct 17, 2009)

Just wondering if anyones used the coco fibre backgrounds, and probably a dumb question, but how do you clean them? Got a spare exo-terra that I wouldn't mind making naturalistic for my crestie, but just wondering how people go about cleaning the coco walls (as obviously they'll be siliconed on)?

Thanks


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

get some springtails they'll eat the poo therefore no cleaning!! :2thumb:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a natural / planted tank for a group of cresties. As Chelsea said, add springtails, and tropical woodlice. I just 'blast' the walls down with a mister every so often to wash the poo off. My walls are covered with bark panels and quite well covered with plants so is not too bad.


----------



## lee-ellam (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmm, was toying with the idea of springtails/woodlice/earthworms but wasn't 100% on whether I wanted to use real plants or not, maybe it's the best way then. Any idea where to get cultures from?


----------



## lee-ellam (Oct 17, 2009)

Found the answer to my own question, dartfrog.co.uk has everything I need. Now to start spending :whistling2:


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

chrism said:


> I have a natural / planted tank for a group of cresties. As Chelsea said, add springtails, and tropical woodlice. I just 'blast' the walls down with a mister every so often to wash the poo off. My walls are covered with bark panels and quite well covered with plants so is not too bad.


where you get bark panels from? i was going to go down the coco fibre route, but im wandering now what bark would look like and where id get it. got any pics? :mf_dribble:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

lee-ellam said:


> Found the answer to my own question, dartfrog.co.uk has everything I need. Now to start spending :whistling2:


Also several people on here selling them!! :blush:

For plants, bark panels etc, the place to look at is E.N.T- terraristik. Its a german site, but much cheaper than places over here, quick and cheap shipping, and a lot of the stuff dartfrog sells comes from there anyway.

Chelsea, will sort a pic in a min- cooking tea! :lol2:


----------



## lee-ellam (Oct 17, 2009)

Any idea on shipping prices from ENT? If dartfrog are a middleman and it's cheaper I'll cut them out


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

chrism said:


> Also several people on here selling them!! :blush:
> 
> For plants, bark panels etc, the place to look at is E.N.T- terraristik. Its a german site, but much cheaper than places over here, quick and cheap shipping, and a lot of the stuff dartfrog sells comes from there anyway.
> 
> Chelsea, will sort a pic in a min- cooking tea! :lol2:


can i have sum :whistling2:
yeh pop sum pics up wen uve finnished munching :2thumb:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

chelseanlee said:


> can i have sum :whistling2:
> yeh pop sum pics up wen uve finnished munching :2thumb:


Yer, pop over. Was home made swedish meat balls, and spagetti in cheese sauce!

Anyway, back on topic...

Had a guy over buying dart frogs, so didnt get any new pics. Had these from when I put the tank together. I used fake plants to give the cresties cover until the real plants had grown etc.

You can see the real plants starting to grow on the left.

The tanks a 45 x 45 x 60 (inches) before anyone asks.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

lee-ellam said:


> Any idea on shipping prices from ENT? If dartfrog are a middleman and it's cheaper I'll cut them out


Exactly!

I ordered a big order from them a while ago and it only cost me about £12 shipping. Think its will cost a bit more now though since the euro / pound is almost the same.

E.N.T. Terrarientechnik

Listed on their site.

Great Britain via DPD
 up to 2 Kg 16,20 EUR 
up to 4 Kg 17,40 EUR 
up to 6 Kg 18,40 EUR 
up to 8 Kg 19,50 EUR 
up to 12 Kg 21,60 EUR 
up to 20 Kg 25,80 EUR 
up to 31,5 kg
 32,20 EUR


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

chrism said:


> Yer, pop over. Was home made swedish meat balls, and spagetti in cheese sauce!


 :mf_dribble:


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

chrism said:


> Had a guy over buying dart frogs, so didnt get any new pics. Had these from when I put the tank together. I used fake plants to give the cresties cover until the real plants had grown etc.
> 
> You can see the real plants starting to grow on the left.
> 
> ...


looks good :2thumb:
once ive finnished on the leos fake rock builds i'm guna start with the cresties. the bark definatly looks nice and natural, bet yours love it :no1:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

chelseanlee said:


> looks good :2thumb:
> once ive finnished on the leos fake rock builds i'm guna start with the cresties. the bark definatly looks nice and natural, bet yours love it :no1:


Yer, they seem too.

I feed crickets in a pint pot stood in the middle to save plants being destroyed- they all climb into it. Wax moths and house flies are let loose for the chase! :2thumb:

If choose to order from ENT, let me know. A few of us local ish do combined orders to save p&p.


----------

